# Anyone who would like some Cherry Blossom stuff?



## Luella (May 2, 2020)

Update: enough for x2 peeps left!

My inventory was kinda getting cramped with the 500 petals I caught!

So I'd like to visit your island and drop you off:

x1 CB Pochette
x1 CB Wand
x1 CB Umbrella

Will just drop off the x3. If you have one of these items already please pass on the good vibes and give it to someone who may want it in the future. 

First 10 posters first come first serve. Please wait for me to DM you to ask for your code.


----------



## Star Crossing (May 2, 2020)

I would love those items!! That's very kind of you!


----------



## Melisann (May 2, 2020)

Omgsh so nice! Me please! I didn’t get a chance to collect all DIY


----------



## Aronthaer (May 2, 2020)

I only ever got 1 DIY the whole event, my girlfriend would love these


----------



## Luella (May 2, 2020)

Still have enough for x7 more people


----------



## Orieii (May 2, 2020)

You’re so sweet  I’d love to participate as well please


----------



## Saturniidae (May 2, 2020)

thank you so much

if by any chance you're looking to get rid of petals too i'd gladly take them since i missed the whole event due to work


----------



## moomoopickles (May 2, 2020)

would love these items if you still have them!!! thank you


----------



## wenymi (May 2, 2020)

Aww I would love these items as well... thank you


----------



## Hollyj264 (May 2, 2020)

I’d love these items! Thank you so much ^^ you’re so kind!


----------



## Luella (May 2, 2020)

Still have enough for x2 more people.


----------



## bluetortis26 (May 2, 2020)

Do you have any other recipes like the cherry blossom lantern?


----------



## Luella (May 2, 2020)

bluetortis26 said:


> Do you have any other recipes like the cherry blossom lantern?


Unfortunately I only made these ones and don't want to use up anymore petals right now.


----------



## bluetortis26 (May 2, 2020)

It's ok :/

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020

Do you have the recipe though?


----------



## Luella (May 2, 2020)

bluetortis26 said:


> It's ok :/
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020
> 
> Do you have the recipe though?


Nope. Only giving away what I listed out.


----------



## milktea (May 3, 2020)

hello! if you're still accepting i'd love to get an umbrella! <3


----------



## Luella (May 3, 2020)

milktea said:


> hello! if you're still accepting i'd love to get an umbrella! <3


Giving away all x3 actually. And if you don't need the other two please pass them on to someone else!

Although I won't be able to give for a lil while. My internet is acting up. Gonna go fix it.


----------



## JacquesZeBird (May 3, 2020)

Hi! If you're still accepting people, I'd love to have any CB items. I got the game after the event ended! :^)


----------



## milktea (May 3, 2020)

Luella said:


> Giving away all x3 actually. And if you don't need the other two please pass them on to someone else!
> 
> Although I won't be able to give for a lil while. My internet is acting up. Gonna go fix it.


aaa that would be great! and no worries! i'll be online for most of the day haha


----------



## Luella (May 3, 2020)

JacquesZeBird said:


> Hi! If you're still accepting people, I'd love to have any CB items. I got the game after the event ended! :^)





milktea said:


> aaa that would be great! and no worries! i'll be online for most of the day haha



And you guys are my last 2! I'll be another little while because my internet is booting up again but I'll DM you both when. I'm ready.


----------

